# Help tank water is cloudy!



## robert1971 (Jul 3, 2011)

I need help feed them pellets today and now my water is very cloudy, i used a water treatment that is supposed to clear the water that I picked up at petsmart but it just made it worse any help is appreciated and welcomed.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

I am guessing this tank is new right?

Ok well read this!!! http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/fishless_cycling.php

As far as having fish while it's cycling is a problem. 
First get an API "Freshwater Master Kit" they are $30 but have over 800 water test!
Ok monitor the AMMONIA and NITRITE for 1 week and then test for NITRATE.
While you are in the week of testing if you get *ANY* trace of AMMONIA or NITRITE do a 50% water change (WC) IMMEDIATELY!!! You may not get NITRATE the first week so until you do you need to do a WC whenever you see AMMONIA or NITRITE, they will kill you fish! Once you get NITRATE try to keep it below 20ppm.

If you do this your fish will not die!


----------



## robert1971 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you so so much I will do excatly what you said, no deaths yet and I am trying to avoid that, and yes it is a new tank


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Keep me posted on the water parameter's and EVERYTHING! 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

probably a better idea to do a fishless cycle next time =P

But ya the cloudiness is known as "new tank syndrome". It's usually caused by the bloom of nitrifying bacteria and should dissipate within a week.


----------



## robert1971 (Jul 3, 2011)

ok just did a water test, ph 8.2 KH 120-180 GH 150 NO2-0 and NO 3-0


----------



## robert1971 (Jul 3, 2011)

i just want to thank both of you for all your help


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

What is the ammonia level?


----------



## robert1971 (Jul 3, 2011)

the test strips I have (brought them from Petsmart) last week only have NO2 and NO3 I will have to go first thing in the am and get the test kit that you said to buy.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Ok another tip.

Test strips are worth $%!T


----------



## robert1971 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you I will be at the store first thing in the morning


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

you said petsmart right?

here is a coupon http://eshopperforum.com/sites/defa...s_deals_print_dog_cats_money_off_in_store.png and this http://www.pnlovesyou.com/gallery/albums/userpics/15251/PetSmart_Special.JPG

cut off the date and the coupon's work fine!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

robert1971 said:


> I need help feed them pellets today and now my water is very cloudy, i used a water treatment that is supposed to clear the water that I picked up at petsmart but it just made it worse any help is appreciated and welcomed.


Stop with the water treatments. There's an updated article on fishless cycling here, but I know that doesn't really help you now that you have fish. But, it may offer some insights into what's going on with your tank and the cycling process. Monitor your ammonia and nitrite and do water changes to keep ammonia and nitrite below 1ppm. Pick up a detox product like Prime or Ammolock and use it when changing water. Feed sparingly, meaning once every 2-3 days, no more. Don't kill them with kindness. The more you feed, the more toxins they release. It may take several weeks for the tank to cycle. Ignore the cloudiness, it'll clear. It's not harmful to fish. Your test strips are fine for giving you a quick check and a ballpark idea of what's going on. Knowing precise values isn't necessary.

Just my .02 Hope it's helpful.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> Ok another tip.
> 
> Test strips are worth $%!T


+1 

get the dropper style with the test tubes and liquid; they take a bit more time but are muuuuuuch more accurate.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

So what are the ammonia and nitrite reading's?


----------



## robert1971 (Jul 3, 2011)

ammmonia readings are now at 0 PH is at 8.4 KH is 800and both No2 and No3 are in the clear zone also i did pick up the kit to do the test and I am going to leave the test strips alone, thank you everyone for the advice and help,


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Your


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

So what are the parameter's now???


----------



## robert1971 (Jul 3, 2011)

there just a little different Am is 0 but NO2 and NO3 are up a lil water hardness is 8.4 and KH is 800


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

So you have nitrate?

If so your tank is cycled!!! But with any trace of nitrite do a water change!!!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> So you have nitrate?
> 
> If so your tank is cycled!!! But with any trace of nitrite do a water change!!!


If there's nitrite, the tank is not cycled. Nitrate kits will give erroneous readings with nitrite in the water.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

prov356 said:


> Aulonocara_Freak said:
> 
> 
> > So you have nitrate?
> ...


what he said =P

cycled tanks has ZERO ammonia and ZERO nitrites


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

but when he does a PWC he should have no nitrite's.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

OP- what are the nitrite readings? (If any?)

If you do have a nitrite reading, do a PWC to keep them down. A PWC will not get rid of the nitrites entirely so make sure to keep up with the water conditioners as suggested.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> but when he does a PWC he should have no nitrite's.


Not exactly... unless he does a 100% WC. Example: if he has 1ppm nitrite, then doing 50% PWC would remove 50% of the nitrite, making it 0.5 ppm.

A cycled tank is a tank that can convert all of the ammonia produced into nitrates completely within a 24 hour period.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

*BelieveInBlue,* exactly and he said he has a minute amount of it so to say it's 0.1ppm a 50% PWC will make it 0.05ppm. I guess I shouldn't of assumed the amount of nitrite and asked the exact amount like *DanniGirl* did.


----------

